# Squealing noise



## kaori

I have a left hand drive Benimar Perseo Fiat 2.8 .
HELP

When turning from off a straight road either left or right squealing appears from the front wheel ,if I touch the brake noise diminishes .


Question.

Help I am at Alcossbre in Spain ,does anybody know a garage in this area asked at reception but they said you would have to try the next village I am heading up the N340 towards Barcelona but would like to get it sorted or some re assurance that it is safe.

Any help would be much appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## Pat-H

Sounds like the aux drive belt is slipping (used to be called fan belt)
It drives the power steering pump. Turning the wheel causes the pump to work hard and the belt maybe slipping.
There's normally an adjuster on the alternator that moves it to tighten the belt.


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,

Is the steering any heavier?
Is the noise just coming from one wheel?
If it is coming from one wheel is that wheel hotter than the other one?


----------



## kaori

*Noise*

Hi Bill it is coming from front wheel but it does not appear hotter than the other.
Thanks


----------



## kimbo4x4

You may have a small stone or grit stuck on one of the brake pads or disc.
Try reversing whilst gently applying the brakes to clean off.


----------



## inkey-2008

If you need a garage then head to Benicarlo quite a few on the main road through the town. 

Andy


----------



## Grizzly

We had the same sounding problem with a new Fiat X250 about 7 years ago. That dogged us all over Europe and lead to several call outs. It was initially diagnosed as grit or small stones in the disk brakes and indeed, jacking up the wheels and spinning them did cure it temporarily.

When we got back to UK the garage diagnosed a badly fitted brake disk. The van was fine once this was adjusted and that we continued to drive it happily until a few weeks ago shows that no lasting harm was done.

G


----------



## BillCreer

Unless it's a loud squealing noise and not just a squeak then it's most likely to be you brake cylinder sticking and not allowing the pads to back off. That is not dangerous and as you say it goes when you dab the brakes.
I've driven round for weeks before get round to sort it out. No damage caused and an easy job.


----------



## readyforoff

Drive belts wouldn't be cured by touching the pedal. If a very light touch on the pedal stops it and there's no heat at any wheel it's probably just pad squeal. Strip , clean and reassemble will cure it and it won't do any harm meantime IF there's no abnormal heat at any one wheel...


----------



## Kev1

i too reckon it sounds just like pad squeal
just check the wheel isn't getting too hot every now and then


----------



## tuner

I would also advise the possibility of pad squeal but i`d also suggest getting someone to jack it up and check for play in both front wheel bearings as quite often play will result in the disc canting over and slightly knocking the pads off resulting in squeal 
hope this helps as 30 years in the trade must have tought me something


----------



## deefordog

Front wheel bearing, either one. As you turn, forces are exerted on the bearing/s and when you apply the brakes, the "slack" in the worn bearing is taken up by the brake cylinder applying a force to the disc and effectively pulling everything back into place.

Modern bearings can't be checked by simply jacking up the wheel and pulling the road wheel from side to side and top to bottom - you simply won't feel any play. Noise when turning is the only giveaway, assuming you've ruled out other possibilities like brakes sticking, driveshafts etc.. If it is a bearing, you may also notice an increasing droning or humming noise as you pick up speed in a straight line.

HTH.

Edit - if the noise has only just started and it's diagnosed as a bearing issue, you should be OK for many more miles. Had a similar issue on a Vauxhall and drove it for 3k miles before I got round to changing the bearing.


----------



## Littlebt

*Squealing*

Hope you get sorted without incident,do let us know the outcome.


----------



## kaori

Hope to sort it Monday at Benicarlo,many thanks for all your answers ,

A big thanks


----------



## Mrplodd

Try getting up to about 55mph and braking "enthusiastically" a couple of times. It might be that because you drive so gently the brake pads have become "glazed" A bit of rough treatment may well cure it. It certainly ISNT a power steering drive belt, that would squeal when on full lock and not disappear if you touched the brake pedal.


----------



## kaori

Back home suspect it is the front wheel bearing on my Fiat 2.8 JTD anybody changed one themselves? or how much does it cost in the uk to get the job done? 

I live in France and not sure what the average charge is for replacing one in the uk compaired to France.


Thanks


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,

What makes you think it is the wheel bearing?


----------



## fdhadi

I would have said wheel bearing. Ours started off making the same noise. Most difficult part was getting the old bearing out.


----------



## Spiritofherald

Start with the simplest and cheapest, ie the brake pads, before splashing out on a wheel bearing. It never hurts to change the pads anyway.

My experience is that the symptoms you describe are caused by brake pads and this can occur for no apparent reason. I've had this a couple of times over the years and know others who have experienced the same. I've also had wheel bearings fail the MOT with no giveaway noises. A worn bearing is often accompanied by a rumbling sound.


----------



## safariboy

Grizzly said:


> We had the same sounding problem with a new Fiat X250 about 7 years ago. That dogged us all over Europe and lead to several call outs. It was initially diagnosed as grit or small stones in the disk brakes and indeed, jacking up the wheels and spinning them did cure it temporarily.
> 
> When we got back to UK the garage diagnosed a badly fitted brake disk. The van was fine once this was adjusted and that we continued to drive it happily until a few weeks ago shows that no lasting harm was done.
> 
> G


Actually it was the brake disk shield that was the wrong distance from the disc.

Safariboy


----------



## Mrplodd

The symptoms you have described do NOT point towards a wheel bearing. If they get worn the symptom is a growling noise. Your symptoms disappear if you apply a slight amount of brake pressure, that, and the fact that it's a squeal rather than a growl, point very firmly to a bit of grit or similar being trapped between the disC and the one of the pads.

Having a wheel bearing changed is a pretty expensive job compare to having the disCs and pads checked. 

You have asked for people's opinions yet seem intent on ignoring them, so why ask in the first place???


----------



## BrianJP

kaori said:


> Back home suspect it is the front wheel bearing on my Fiat 2.8 JTD anybody changed one themselves? or how much does it cost in the uk to get the job done?
> 
> I live in France and not sure what the average charge is for replacing one in the uk compaired to France.
> 
> Thanks


glad you got it sorted . Was never going to be wheel bearing as they drone and whine dependant on speed and rarely have any play unless they are about collapse.
To answer your question above though Diy bearing replacement on a Ducato is almost impossible task as the old and new bearings require aheavy duty bearing press to do the job with a pressure of 20 tonnes and upwards to acheiveca result.
It is so difficult many Fiat dealers and others will want to quote for replacing the hub assembly with bearings already fitted. This can cost hundreds.
I speak from experience but had mine replaced in Spain for 140 Euros for both sides


----------

